# 1968 Stick Shift Question



## Chopper1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Does the shifter ball come off of the chrome piece? If so, how..?

Thanks


----------



## 72runner (Feb 26, 2017)

Believe its just glued on. Turn it upside down in a vice with a rag and spray a lil brake cleaner from the straw as close as you can to get in there to loosen the glue!thats how i replaced one with a chunk missin!


----------



## Chopper1 (Feb 26, 2017)

Wow. ..ok, thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 27, 2017)

Hope it works for you.I tried that with no luck but mine wasn't missing a chunk. I called Pete from Hyper-Formance,he told me to wrap it with a rag, rest it on concrete or something hard and blast it with a hammer,worked like a charm lol. Good luck


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Feb 27, 2017)

I slowly heated the shaft with a torch. used a hammer and the knob popped off. Didn't hurt the chrome or the knob.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 27, 2017)

I used a dremel


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 28, 2017)

Darthvader said:


> I used a dremel



Probably the best idea


----------



## Chopper1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Can you be more specific on use of dremel? 

Thanks for all the ideas


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 3, 2017)

Grind out a groove or piece of the plastic ball,it should come off easily. Why are you replacing it?


----------



## Chopper1 (Mar 3, 2017)

That's the problem I guess. I want to redo the silver "5" on the ball. I thought it would be easier to take it off. I don't want to ruin the ball.....


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 3, 2017)

Chopper1 said:


> That's the problem I guess. I want to redo the silver "5" on the ball. I thought it would be easier to take it off. I don't want to ruin the ball.....



Ah,I thought the same thing.I bought a new knob instead of carefully repainting the 5. Bad idea,the 5 on the new one didn't last a summer.Better off repainting the original. Buy a silver paint stick and be careful


----------



## Chopper1 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 11, 2017)

Just send it to that guy in Florida who re screens them for people


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 12, 2017)

I would leave it and not paint it only original once I would take a comeoletely black knob to one that's been painted


----------



## Chopper1 (Mar 12, 2017)

I actually bought the stencils off the guy in Florida...He sends you 3 of them incase you mess up.


----------

